# What do you seal your wooden vivs with?



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Also how long before introducing the reptile into the enclosure?

Also do you just need to seal it like from the outside? if you understand what I am saying lol. Or would it look tidier doing it from inside?


----------



## thoir (May 12, 2014)

I sealed my tank with transparent aquarium sealant you can get it in fish equipment section of pet shop cheap like 2-3euro.. 

I think as much as 24 hours to be safe but I put my dragon in after an hour lol


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

I gather most people are using yacht varnish and aquarium sealant to seal. Seal inside to protect the wood from getting damp and rotting, but also a coat of varnish on the outside would probably look nice. I would do inside and out, but inside is the bit that really needs it


----------



## morris091081 (Oct 16, 2009)

I used g4 pond sealer on some vivs 5 years ago and they still look as good as they did back then need to air them out for a few days but this time of year you could leave it covered outside for a few days


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Fizz said:


> I gather most people are using yacht varnish and aquarium sealant to seal. Seal inside to protect the wood from getting damp and rotting, but also a coat of varnish on the outside would probably look nice. I would do inside and out, but inside is the bit that really needs it


I am planning on buying an already finished product - either oak or beech, so I wouldn't need to varnish it right? Just seal?

Stupid question I know lol


----------



## morris091081 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes no need to varnish unless you are keeping particularly humid species additional varnishing would help to protect wood. But you should just need to seal edges with aquarium silicone something like aquamate which you can pick up cheap online


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

morris091081 said:


> Yes no need to varnish unless you are keeping particularly humid species additional varnishing would help to protect wood. But you should just need to seal edges with aquarium silicone something like aquamate which you can pick up cheap online


Excellent, thanks.

Cheers everyone for the replies.


----------



## swellben (Jul 2, 2014)

I always use aquarium sealants on the inside of my vivarium's. what I do is leave them for 24 - 48 hours before using them. once I have done this it then lasts me for years.


----------

